# Pup needs your help!



## Taint (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, friends - My two-year old Cockapoo (12 pounds) has suddenly started itching her back legs and hind end to the point that she can't concentrate or play without having to stop and itch constantly! I've held off her Frontline treatment to see if that helps, but no difference yet. She's losing a little fur, and she's turning pink from the hind end forward.

I just finished student teaching and can't afford to take her to the vet yet, so any inexpensive home remedies or diagnosis will be greatly appreciated!

Also, I hate to clip her nails for fear of hurting her. Some nails are black and some are white . . . how to know how short to keep the nails?!

Thanks!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You could also try taking her to vets or groomers and asking them to see if her anal glands need emptying, they can do it for you, very quick and easily.


----------

